# Descúbrela en



## romat

Hola!

Cómo diríais "Descúbrela en (página web)"? Por ejemplo "Descúbrela (esta colección) en Google"?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Bienvenido al foro!

"Sehen Sie selbst unter www..." sería la traducción más neutral para "Descúbrela en (página web)", porque no hace referencia a la palabra "colección", así que valdría igual para algo masculino o neutro.
Literalmente sería "Sieh selbst", tuteándoles a la gente, pero en alemán se suele usar lo formal.

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## romat

Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## susanainboqueixon

De nada.


----------



## anahiseri

una posibilidad bastante neutra:
Die Sammlung kann man hier sehen: www.usw


----------



## romat

Gracias!


----------

